# Ruby (2004-2017)



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

This will kind of act as my intro as well so here we go.

My wife grew up with bird dogs - mainly black labs. We met in high school so I grew to know several of their dogs. They usually had two at all times. We had discussed getting a dog and as much as I liked labs, I wanted something different. We agreed that a Golden would be a great choice as we would be starting a family in the coming years and their temperament is very well suited to family life.

This was in 2004. I was pretty naive about the dog world. We knew we wanted a golden with dark red coloring and I assumed a "papered" dog meant a healthy dog with good lines. While Ruby had champions in her pedigree, I had no clue about clearances back then. We lucked out. Outside of ear infections, she was very healthy for at least 9 years.

Our kids were born in 2006 and 2008 and Ruby was their best friend. She never, NEVER did anything but love her human siblings with all her heart. We spent many great years camping, swimming, walking, playing with Ruby.

About a week before we were leaving for vacation in the summer of 2014, my wife noticed a lump on her shoulder. We immediately took her to the vet, who tested and determined that it was not cancerous. Unfortunately, it was beneath the muscle and they suggested leaving it be as long as it didn't impede her because removal would be quite invasive. It never seemed to bother her.

In 2016, we noticed one of her eyes was getting cloudy. The vet chalked it up to age and didn't feel it was an issue. Later that summer as I was throwing the ball for her while camping, I noticed she could no longer track the ball. She had gone blind in that eye.

Towards the end of the year, my wife again found a lump. This time it was on her chest, and unfortunately, it was cancerous. We debated on what to do. She was 12 years old and had lived a great life. Would her quality of life be better after surgery? Could her body handle it?

Not to long after, we noticed her blind eye started getting a red hue in the center. The vet took a look at her and referred us to an ophthalmologist. He was an amazing doctor, full of compassion. He was intimately familiar with Goldens, having had many himself as well as interacting with them through a guide dog organization. Her retina had detached and there was a mass behind the eye. While he said surgery was an option, he didn't feel it would benefit her so late in life and it was very likely the cancer was spreading. He gave us some medication to help with her eye pressure, which was super high. He noted that the amount of pressure she had would render most dogs immobile, but Goldens never show pain. He said to monitor her for two weeks and then bring her back to reevaluate.

Every day when we came home, Ruby came bounding out of the garage to greet us. About a week and a half after our visit, I opened the door, with a brand new bag of food on my shoulder, and she just laid there looking at me. She was a voracious eater, so I was caught a little off guard. But once I opened the bag of food and filled her dish, she got up and walked straight out the doggy door into the back yard. She was telling me it was time.

I took her to the ER and they couldn't find anything wrong with her, so we brought her back home and put her under close watch. She didn't want to be near us. She kept wanting to go outside and would bed down. By this time it was really late. I stayed up with her all night and her condition never improved. Once the kids woke up, they said their goodbyes and my wife and I took her to the vet to lay her to rest. As we sat in the room with her, I knelt down to comfort her and she gave me one last wag of her tail that I will never forget. We held her tight as she crossed the rainbow bridge and said goodbye.

Our hearts are longing for another Golden and I am already on a list for one this next summer. I've attached a snapshot of some pictures I posted on Facebook of Ruby throughout the years. Enjoy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ruby was a beautiful girl.

Fly free Ruby.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, the pics are beautiful...thank you for sharing these amazing memories!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Ruby, she was a beautiful girl. 
Wonderful pictures, so many memories.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ruby was a beautiful girl and I can tell she lived a great life full of love with you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss. A new pup never replaces the old but I think it fills the void and brings a new love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of beautiful Ruby. I am reading your post with a lump in my throat. Goldens are so special to all of us on this forum, that's why we take any loss very hard. Hope in time your family welcome a new golden member to spread more love and make new memories.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry you had to say goodbye to Ruby. She will live in your hearts forever!! Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Ruby.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Ruby. Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Drew: Ruby was a beautiful girl. I am so very sorry.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her.


----------

